
Ask HN: How do you manage your personal and professional knowledge base? - QuasiAlon
Explained by example: whenever I learn something new, say, a new machine learning model and its implementation in Python, I create or update a Jupyter Notebook, write my notes as text, add the relevant snippets and run them on locally stored dummy data. This proved useful for me with Python.<p>I need an effective system for other things, like SQL, or generally anything I learn or need to keep track of for future reference. I tried google docs, sheets, even slides, txt files (with my always open sublime text), etc. etc. I find my stuff is scattered all over the place and isn&#x27;t very productive or efficient.<p>Any insights?
======
xstartup
In my company, we've 10 different teams. We are doing cutting-edge work in our
niche. We use git repos, we extensively discuss things on Slack then summarize
stuff in large paragraphs in Discourse. Then we commit the code to GitHub, our
discourse bot adds links to the relevant discourse discussion in git commits.

Our teams have some guys who are difficult to work with but they've lots of
talent. So, we've given them space and time. Sometimes, they do not like to
take part in the discussion but it's important that they explain their thought
process in Discourse.

This process reduced the time it takes to the onboard new member.

Most of the new members are already familiar with Slack, Discourse and GitHub
UI. Search is just good enough, bot makes it easy.

For prioritization, we maintain slim Trello board. We don't use it much.

------
petercooper
It's a shame this didn't take off as it's a constant problem for me. I feel
like I could do a lot more if I had a proper system for this. It all ends up
as random tweets, notes in Evernote, podcasts, emails, etc. and I have no real
approach to doing it other than trying to keep it in my brain (which fails).

~~~
QuasiAlon
+1 :(

------
Bucephalus355
Giant OneNote notebook with a numbering system up to 10,000. Split into
categories of 1,000 each. Open up new sections each time you start a new
topic. 5,000 might be programming, 6,000 history, etc.

~~~
O_H_E
Onenote is pretty good on windows, but on linux the webapp is kinda crappy

------
suj1th
I have recently started organising little snippets of learning I gather during
work using dnote ([https://dnote.io/](https://dnote.io/)). For instance, I
have organised multiple 'books' around topics such as regex, Apache Spark
configurations and others. The best part is that it works right off the
terminal. But as a downside, it is not the best way to take extensive notes;
only 1-2 liners.

------
ckluis
100% this continues to be a problem. I want something like gingkoapp, but with
the WordPress's new Gutenberg editor with the ability to add items on a "page"
or down a node.

gingkoapp.com

But, for now I use workflowy.com for almost everything (the failure is
pictures & multi-media).

------
farseer
This is a problem for my organization as well. We have considered Confluence
but haven't tried anything yet.

------
ram_rar
google docs and confluence.

